# Cigar Brothers Mini-Herf II in Chicagoland



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Myself, Carlos (blueface) and Mike (MikeZ) will be getting together this Thursday at the Fox and Hounds in Naperville (right across from the Fox Valley Mall in Aurora). Unfortunately Matt will not be able to join us this time, but perhaps some of the other Chicago Gorillas (pssst....Julian) can make it this time. PM me for the time and details if you are interested. Maybe even some of our Wisconsin friends might get a wild hair (psssst....Tony). 

Hope to see a couple of you veteran Chicago monkeys make an appearance.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Carlos make sure these guys speak fluent spanish after that herf. You guys enjoy!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Just looked up Naperville on the map... holy crap that's far from me. I live in the city, near the border of Evanston, by the lake.

I'd join in if one occurs in/near the city itself.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NCatron said:


> Just looked up Naperville on the map... holy crap that's far from me. I live in the city, near the border of Evanston, by the lake.
> 
> I'd join in if one occurs in/near the city itself.


Are you kidding?...it would take less than an hour....I went from Chicago to Louisville for a one day herf last month.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

You have to understand how people who live in the city think. Ever since I've been living here, I consider anything 5 miles away or more "too far". So a 45 mile trip looks like a never-ending voyage. :z 

Plus I have this intense phobia of any trip which requires 3 different expressways.  

But PM me the details, if I can swing the day off work I might be able to overcome my phobia.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NCatron said:


> You have to understand how people who live in the city think. Ever since I've been living here, I consider anything 5 miles away or more "too far". So a 45 mile trip looks like a never-ending voyage. :z


Too funny!  I understand, being a former city dweller myself.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

now that i'm back from vacation... when's the next one?


and while i share NCatron's attitude in general, I think I can make an exception for a CS herf


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wednesday April 26th...myself, blueface, MattK and MikeZ are confirmed. Location to be determined, likely in the Northwest suburbs.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Wednesday April 26th...myself, blueface, MattK and MikeZ are confirmed. Location to be determined, likely in the Northwest suburbs.


i'll do my best to make it this time. keep me informed...


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

i used to live 15 minutes from there. Wish i could make it sounds like a blast!


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I sorry couldn't make it, I was at a Brewer game. Anyone care to meet up this Saturday? I might be game for Wednesday, if it is not too far away.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm in....o wait ill be at the brewer game w/ ya of course I'm in


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Wednesday April 26th...myself, blueface, MattK and MikeZ are confirmed. Location to be determined, likely in the Northwest suburbs.


Might be able to make this one if you don't mind a few young herfers coming


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> Might be able to make this one if you don't mind a few young herfers coming


Not at all, though most the places we go require you to be 21 to get in..are you at least 21?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

negative..hop on chat right now to talk if you want


----------



## IBMer (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm new to the Chicago area but if you guys are still getting together let me know and I'd love to join you.

Roger


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
Looking forward to it.
This is getting to be fun for me.
Herf in South Florida then a couple of weeks later fly to Chicago for a herf then return to South Florida for a herf.
HERF RULES!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> Looking forward to it.
> This is getting to be fun for me.
> Herf in South Florida then a couple of weeks later fly to Chicago for a herf then return to South Florida for a herf.
> *HERF RULES!!!*


Oh Yeah!!!!

Keep in Mind, When you herf next in Florida, It will end up being a belated B-Day Herf for you Bro. :sl

Ron


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

To anyone that hasn't already looked, take a gander at the Brewers Game Herf 2006 thread for the WI/LL boys to get some nice tailgating and cigar smoking in.

link: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=345644#post345644


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King and Sir, it was good chatting with you guys this AM...the Brewers Herf sounds like a gas! 

Roger (IBMer), you are more than welcome! Send me a PM, and I will give you the details as soon as they are finalized.

Carlos...where should we go? Someplace that has Birthday Cake?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> King and Sir, it was good chatting with you guys this AM...the Brewers Herf sounds like a gas!
> 
> Roger (IBMer), you are more than welcome! Send me a PM, and I will give you the details as soon as they are finalized.
> 
> Carlos...where should we go? Someplace that has Birthday Cake?


Darn it Tom.
I was hoping you would skip by Ron's post.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Darn it Tom.
> I was hoping you would skip by Ron's post.


Not on MY watch Bro. You might be able to sneak out of Florida untouched, BUT you can't run and hide from ALL of us!!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Chicago will soon be hit by another Cuban invasion.
Countdown begins.


----------

